# Yukon has gone to the bridge



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I sent Yukon to the bridge today. I took him for a short 1oo ft walk. Than headed to the vet to let him finally run free. He's been plagued by severe arthritis, but in the last year he declined 10 fold. I let him go 1 month and a day before his 12th Birthday.

I remember the day I brought him home at a whole 5 weeks old...if that. He was so tiny he fit in the sleeve of my leather jacket....with my arm in the sleeve. He was so tiny! He puked in my lap on the ride home! 

From the day I picked him up from the BYB he had a tendency to look me straight in the eye...all the time. He loved the snow, rain, and water. When I took him for walks in the summer....he'd find his favorite sprinklers...He'd get the puppy zooomy look in his eye and drag me straight to that darn sprinkler.

Lucky for me the sprinkler was nearly unidirectional!!! He'd stand directly over that sprinkler and relish the water spraying on his underside! I'd bring him to a park near me and he'd zoom back and forth over the stream like a mad man. When he wasn't running in the water of the stream, he was leaping over it like a gazelle!!!

He had the eyes of a hawk. If I were nearly a block from my best friend..he'd spot her before I did! His tail would wag his body, because he knew if he saw Teri it meant a walk was coming. I can't believe the eyesight on that dog! Even today on his last day, his eyes were as clear as they were when he was a year old.

I try to remember the good days before the arthritis, and the pain...I wish I had the courage to let him go before it got so bad. My snow white puppy who defiantly laid in a mud puddle in the middle of a rain storm when my friend was puppy sitting! He made her come outside in her pajamas in the pouring rain to get his silly but out of the puddle.

Run free Yukon...you filled a hole in my heart....right now it feels like a void. I know with time...the memories of the joy you brought me will heal this pain. If only the time were shorter. The house feels so quiet without your knowing soul to intrude upon my heart. I hope for to forever feel you leaning on my leg.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm so sorry Joan. RIP dear Yukon


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry!!

He will be watching over you everyday!!
hugs to you


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Joan, my heart goes out to you.







Yukon will be watching over you, I am sure. The love you gave him adds spring to his jumping over those sprinklers and streams at the bridge. Run free, hawk-eyed sweet Yukon.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm sorry.You did the right thing,he can run free now and play without the pain.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm sure he and George are chasing each other around each and every tree they find!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yukon. Watch over your Mom and harass your brother George, painfree and with the reckless abandon of your youth!









Joan, Sasha, Kitchi and Fizzy.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

RIP sweet Yukon. So sorry for your loss. He sounds ike a very special boy.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Sending them to the bridge is never easy.








Yukon


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so sorry for your loss(( hugs to you all


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very very sorry for your loss. What a wonderful tribute to your dear friend Yukon, may he rest in peace.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Joan,

I'm so sorry for your loss. Yukon was one of a kind. Big hugs going out to you and your pack!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh Joan, I am so sorry for your loss. I , too, had to send my big boy Lugar to the bridge 1 month before his 12th b-day this past February. I was just thinking about him today. I feel for you.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Joan. He sounds like he was really a special boy. Rest in peace, Yukon.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im soooo sorry for your loss.
<3


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

sorry for your loss


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yukon, beautiful white german shepherd dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JoanI hope for to forever feel you leaning on my leg.


I am sure you will. He will never leave you. 

Please take care.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm deeply sorry. I admire those of you with seniors that have the courage to take hard decisions for the welfare of your beloved ones.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry Joan.







beautiful boy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Rest peacefully, Yukon. My sympathy to you and your family, Joan.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so sorry to hear of Yukon's passing, Joan. But it sounds like you did what's best for him. He sounds like he was a wonderful, loving soul and will be sorely missed. R.I.P. Yukon. Run free!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh so sorry. My heart goes out to you, I hope you take some comfort in knowing you gave him a fantastic home. Try to remember the good moments, the funny moments, this is what will help you now. RIP Yukon.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for the pain you are feeling right now, but it is because you loved him so much that you are hurting..... I am wishing strength for you and that the time when you remember him with a smile instead of tears is not too far away.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful boy.. I'm so very sorry about your loss!

God bless!

Tanya


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry.....


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm sorry for your pain, but may you find the peace that Yukon has now.
They are forever our gaurdians, until we join again.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.







Yukon.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.








Run free at the Bridge Yukon!


----------

